# Dana Reeve



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Widow of Christopher Reeve dies of lung cancer at 44.  Article.



> WHITE PLAINS, N.Y. - Dana Reeve, who won worldwide admiration for her devotion to her Superman husband, Christopher Reeve, through his decade of near-total paralysis, has died of lung cancer at the age of 44.Reeve, a singer-actress who gave up some of her own career to be one of the nations best-known caregivers, died late Monday at Memorial Sloan-Kettering Medical Center, said Kathy Lewis, president of the Christopher Reeve Foundation.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> She announced in August that, while she wasnt a smoker, she had been diagnosed with lung cancer.



This woman fought hard with all her might with and for a man she loved deeply even while fighting her own battle with cancer.  

The Reeves have left an indelible mark on the push for medical research and were the pillars of courage.

Today, Mr. and Mrs. Reeve walk together again.

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 7, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 7, 2006)

It was shocking and sad to hear this. She was so young and courageous.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 7, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 7, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 7, 2006)

Definetely a sad loss.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2006)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 7, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 7, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 7, 2006)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

.  That is so sad.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 9, 2006)

. :asian:


----------

